# Ringnevk Dove Red, Irritated Eye?



## Kinniki (Jun 19, 2019)

Hey y'all! I really need some help. My Dove Tucker's right eye seems to be irritated, with a bit of clear mucus around it. I think it may just be irritation from new pin feathers coming through, but I just wanted to make sure it wasn't anything serious. Other than that, he's healthy and happy. He's been rubbing it on his wing quite a bit, but I think it may just be itchy molting.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You could use some Terramycin eye drops in the eye if not sure. The eye shouldn't be itchy from him molting.


----------

